# Excel datei auslesen mit Javascript



## SXrunner (20. Oktober 2008)

Gibts eine Möglichkeit um mit Javascript eine xls Exceldatei einzulesen und auszuwerten?


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Oktober 2008)

Mit Javascript ansich nicht, was genau willst du denn machen?


----------



## SXrunner (20. Oktober 2008)

Ganz einfach nur bestimmte Zellen aus dem sheet lesen und per javascript darstellen.Hab hier leider nix anderes als Javascript.


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Oktober 2008)

SXrunner hat gesagt.:


> Ganz einfach nur bestimmte Zellen aus dem sheet lesen und per javascript darstellen.Hab *hier *leider nix anderes als Javascript.



Wo ist "hier"?

Du kannst auf einem Windows-System, wo MS-Office installiert ist, per JScript auf Office-Dateien zugreifen, falls dir dies ausreicht.


----------



## Sprint (21. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst zumindest die Daten extrahiert bekommen, wenn du die Excel Datei als csv abspeicherst. Die kannst du dann wie eine normale Textdatei verarbeiten. In PHP wäre das kein Problem, wie weit Javascript das kann, weiß ich auch nicht. Vielleicht kannst du ja einen Server mit MAMP oder XAMPP simulieren, um PHP verwenden zu können.


----------



## SXrunner (21. Oktober 2008)

Mit JScript und Activex funktioniert es.Erwartungsgemäß nicht besonders schnell aber es geht.

Danke


----------

